# СБИС > СБИС 2.4 >  СБИС 2.4

## realspawn

Добрый день, не завалялся ли у кого дистрибутив СБИС 2.4 базовый, для одновременной работы нескольких пользователей? Знаю, что он вроде как не поддерживается уже, но это единственный дистрибутив, который поддерживается нашими бухгалтерами)

----------

